# Anyone using a 4x bike for DJ?



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

So I'm currently riding an evil imperial for dirt jumping. Now that I work in a shop, most of the people I work with ride XC so I've been thinking about selling the imperial frame and getting a commencal meta 4x. I'm wondering who out there is using a 4x bike for djing and how they like/dislike it. I'm wondering if it's a lost cause or if it could be something I enjoy.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Just picked up a VIP Absolute4X a couple weeks ago for 4x and DJ. It's been treating me great so far for jumping (props to The Agency for a great build). Only downside is aluminum certainly transfers more vibration through the frame than molly.


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

looking at more full suspension 4x bikes.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I rock a Norco XXXX. I really like it for dj's. The only drawback is that since it's a fully, it's a little more difficult to get through really tight and steep rhythm sections.

Self-glorifying action shots...


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

looks like the bike is handling the dj's just fine.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Gman said:


> looking at more full suspension 4x bikes.


I know a couple folks using the Transition Double as your describing and they love it.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

heres what you need.....transition Double


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

Try a Foes 2:1 4x. I tried a friend's on some local jumps and it handled like a charm. I had the rear shock set pretty stiff to add some pop and the handling of a hardtail, but soft enough that it didn't negate the suspension. This added a really forgiving element to the ride and just made it more fun. It's also pretty damn cool looking if you ask me.

http://www.foesracing.com/lineup.cfm?view=4x

I'm seriously considering getting one. The bike is more at home on trails with jumps and drops then actual dirt jumps, but it performs really well on straight dirt jumps too. like I said, full potential is unlocked on a flowy, trail style set of jumps then just a line of transfers.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

that foes is nice, but super expensive, the old cannondale prophet 4x frame is a full suspension, they made it last season good for jumps and just regualr xc


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea the Cannondale will probably be ok, but the foes is uber  The Kona Bass looks like it might be ok but I've never tried it, never been a fan of Kona personally.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

I used my staats MTX for DJ's until I got my molly and a 20" It worked great. (frame is for sale btw!)


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

i second the Transition Double great company friend of mine is rocking one and I am thinking about it also or a regular Specialized sx


----------

